# JoLin´s Farewell to Baby Fat



## JoLin (Aug 3, 2004)

Well,  my baby boy turned 7 months yesterday, and I decided to start a journal here. I have lost all the pounds I gained with my pregnancy, but I want to be in better shape. I love to run, bike, hike and lift weight , and have been doing so for years, even during pregnancy. I go to the gym almost every day during my two hour lunch break from monday to friday. I am following a 4 day split routine and doing cardio 3 or 4 times a week, but I might change this soon for variety. My height: 5´4. Weight: 117 pounds. My goals are to lose a few more pounds and BF, and of course, fit in the black mini skirt I used to wear a couple of years ago. 
I have learned a lot reading your journals and the info in this site. I will be so happy if you can stop by my journal to give me advices and inspiration. 

Today workout, august 3rd

6 light/high reps sets each of bi and tri 

cardio-- 1 hour taebo
           15 min. stair master

meal 1-- 2 whole wheat toasts, 1oz. chicken breast, 1 whole egg, veggie salad, coffee
meal 2-- 1 whole wheat fajita with a bunch of raw veggies, a little mayo
meal 3-- iced latte with 100% milk (well, I couldn't say no!)
meal 4--
meal 5--


----------



## JoLin (Aug 3, 2004)

Today is a great day because I ran a few miles, after one month without running. I love running 

workout-- back and chest

pulldowns-- 12x60, 12x60
db rows-- 12x15, 10x20
cable rows-- 12x50, 12x50
incline db press-- 10x20, 10x20
chest press-- 12x20, 10x30
deltoid fly (machine)--12x20, 10x30

cardio--  30 min. interval run on treadmill
             15 min. stairmaster
             1 hour stretching/jog/run (training for a 100m relay race)


Today meals, as clean as possible (so far  )


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 4, 2004)

Hi Jo,

Welcome to IM. I really admire people who run. I can't stand it ! LOL I ran soooo many steps in High school for football and wrestling that I swore i would never run again after I graduated . LOL

Keep up the good work  
Gary


----------



## atherjen (Aug 4, 2004)

I was going to ask why all the cardio but I see that your training for a race  

you need more protein in your diet woman  

best of luck with getting into that mini skirt!


----------



## JoLin (Aug 4, 2004)

Gary and Atherjen, thanks for stopping by. Yes, I am training for a race in september. Usually I race and run road races. I have ran 5 marathons in the last 3 years. Protein, yeah, today I didn't have enough!


----------



## sara (Aug 4, 2004)

Welcome to IM


----------



## Var (Aug 4, 2004)

Welcome!  Good luck reaching your goals!


----------



## JoLin (Aug 4, 2004)

sara and Var, thanks! Glad you stopped by!


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 4, 2004)

Welcome to IM and good luck achieving your goals! I know a few girls that have had kids and are getting back into shape. I don't think that you'll have much of a problem at all, keep up the hard work! 

Is that you in your avatar?


----------



## I'm Trying (Aug 4, 2004)

Good luck!!


----------



## JoLin (Aug 4, 2004)

MonStar, thanks for encouraging me, and yes, that's me in the avatar, that pic was taken in may, and five months after having my baby 

Hello I'm Trying


----------



## JoLin (Aug 5, 2004)

Yesterday, I took the day off , only spent about an hour or so walking around my working place during the lunch break, and of course, doing some chores at home after work, washing dishes, floors, clothes, taking care of the kids..... and so on. Well, after all, my rest day didn't look at all like a rest day, ha ha. I went to bed totally exhausted.
Today is leggie day. I am looking forward this workout!


----------

